

Review New Startup: LynxTo - jneal

Startup: LynxTo
Website: http://www.lynxto.com
Launched: July 25, 2011<p>Comments:
I am the developer, so I do not have much creative control or the ability to hand out free accounts, or I would. I am looking for initial impressions. Do you understand what we are offering from the website? Does anything seem confusing? Do you have any advice that you feel would help improve the site?<p>How it works:
You sign up / pay for your account. You then get a dashboard that allows you to modify your LynxTo page. You receive a QR code which you can place wherever you'd like (Business cards, convention tables, wherever). People scan the QR code, they go to your LynxTo which gives them the icons you choose from the Admin. You can see an examle by going to the webpage and scanning the QR Code under "Scan It"
======
rhnet
Clickable: <http://www.lynxto.com>

